# Name und Pfad der Datei in JSF



## vector_ever (11. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

Ich möchte eine JSF Seite bauen, wo der Nutzer Browse machen kann, und eine Datei auswählen.

Jetzt was ich brauche, wie kann ich der Name und Pfad der Datei kriegen.

Ich brauche eine Methode return name und ander methode return den Pfad

Ich habe viel versucht aber nicht klappt auch ich habe hier gelesen aber nicht viel geholfen

jsf - PrimeFaces fileUpload showing the file name after upload - Stack Overflow
File Upload is Easy in JSF2.2 | Ramki Java Blog

Also noch was fehlt, wie kann ich es kriegen?


----------

